# arthritis and golf



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

my parent have arthitis,but they love golf and i was wondering if there are any excercises that they can do that will still improve there swing and stance.


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

My grandmother also has arthritis, and she swears by those water exercise courses. She lives in Florida, and her friends all get together to exercise to these tapes 3-4 times a week. She said that since she's been doing that, she's been a lot less uncomfortable while playing golf.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

You mean exercises in the swimming pool, with instructor?


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Michael311 said:


> You mean exercises in the swimming pool, with instructor?


I think that's what jb means. The thing with water exercise is that you get increased resistance from the water but it doesn't put as much stress on your joints as doing the same thing on the ground or in the gym. I have a friend whose mother does this all the time and although she's not a golfer, she claims it has helped her arthritis a lot. Mostly it just has given her back some of the flexibility she used to have, so I think it could be really great for golfers who don't have as much flexibility as they used to.

Have your parents talked to a doctor about the possibilities for treating their arthritis? Maybe there is something a doctor can suggest to help too.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I've heard good things bout the water exercises as well - it's got the buoyancy factor which makes it good for arthritis victims!

maybe taking an Aleve or some other anti-inflammatory might help just before the game... but check with the doctor first!!!


----------

